# My experiences with my new 622 so far.



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Two week ago I ordered my 622 (which I purchased) and have an install date of the 21st. During the ordering process I was told that the box would show up early. In my conversation with the tech I let them know that I’m an electrical engineer and was told that I could go ahead and hook up the box when it arrived. 

On Thursday I got the new DVR and started the install process. My DLP and projector aren’t HDMI ready and I’ve been using a DVI powered switch (because of limitations of the 921). Since the 622 doesn’t have DVI out, I needed to use a HDMI to DVI cable (which I already had in the house, what can I say I’m a nerd).

I powered up the box and it went directly to the check switch screen. I checked the switch and everything went OK. The install processes started which took about 20-25 minutes (much cleaner silent install). The install was successful and I checked both my projector and DLP and all was a go to call Dish support to have the unit activated, this is where the fun begins.

I called thru to tech support and got someone in India, they didn’t understand what I was talking about until I explained three times that I was activating my 622, they transferred me to somewhere on the east coast. I got on the line with a tech and told him I wanted to activate the unit. The tech started to read some kind of canned response; “we have rules in place for a good reason” etc. Who cares, hooking this units up doesn’t take a PHD. I told him I just wanted to get it going. He read the canned response again. I told him I would take responsibility for the install (heck I installed my 721 and multiple 921s). Again the canned response, I ask for a supervisor. Supervisor gets on the line and reads the canned response to me. I tell him he can put down in writing that I hooked it up and I will take full responsibility and he tells me no and of course reads the canned response again.

So Tuesday the tech will come out, I’ll hook the 622 up again, they’ll verify it and this stupid (or should I say Stoopid) process will be over fulfilled and the force will be back in balance.

BTW I told the supervisor that I read on the 622 thread that others have hooked their units up and were activated. He told me that Dish doesn’t read the news groups and could care less, so there you go.

Frustrated in California..


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Did they not even offer to (or suggest they could) activate it if they went ahead and cancelled your install first?

From most reports of those who have gotten one activated in that circumstance, that was the difference.

Course in your case that might not have been the best course of action regardless because maybe you need a new dish/switch(es).. you didnt say what your current dish config is.. and even if you dont need any new hardware, it's not like your install date is another 2 weeks or a month out anyway.

If you're already good to go, seeing all the sats you need to see.. and dont need/want the installer to come out, you could always try calling back and suggesting you want to cancel the install. If it's only one day away though it might not be worth the hassle.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the response, no they didn’t offer, if they had it would have been fine with me. Since I had a 921, I had everything needed. Also since I live in a canyon I’m not able to get any of the Voom channels (61.5 I believe; my line of sight is a canyon wall). The install is tomorrow so I’m not going to bother now..


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought mine from a local retailer, did the install myself and had no problem getting it activated. I guess the moral is to not order directly from Dish.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Boomer27 said:


> Thanks for the response, no they didn't offer, if they had it would have been fine with me. Since I had a 921, I had everything needed. Also since I live in a canyon I'm not able to get any of the Voom channels (61.5 I believe; my line of sight is a canyon wall). The install is tomorrow so I'm not going to bother now..


I hear ya. Well maybe you can discuss with him getting 129 into the mix with 110/119 (new Dish1000 instead of Dish500 for example) so you could get the Voom channels from that sat since they're mirrored over there.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll check with the tech tomorrow..



DP1 said:


> I hear ya. Well maybe you can discuss with him getting 129 into the mix with 110/119 (new Dish1000 instead of Dish500 for example) so you could get the Voom channels from that sat since they're mirrored over there.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

leemathre said:


> I bought mine from a local retailer, did the install myself and had no problem getting it activated.


I did the same thing and had no problems.

Here is a tip for those that are activating a ViP622 themselves: When you call DISH choose the tech support option and then the HD receiver option. The CSR that you get will be in the U.S. and will be very knowledgable about activating the 622 (or any HD receiver) and know all about the new HD programming packages.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Boomer27 said:


> Two week ago I ordered my 622 (which I purchased) and have an install date of the 21st. During the ordering process I was told that the box would show up early. In my conversation with the tech I let them know that I'm an electrical engineer and was told that I could go ahead and hook up the box when it arrived.
> 
> On Thursday I got the new DVR and started the install process. My DLP and projector aren't HDMI ready and I've been using a DVI powered switch (because of limitations of the 921). Since the 622 doesn't have DVI out, .....


Unless they changed things they ship a hdmi to DVI cable with the 622. 
Cables and Accessories
Standalone List 
(1) 5.3 IR Remote
(1) 6.3 IR/UHF Pro Remote
(1) UHF Antenna
Appropriate HD cable for install 
(1) HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft)
(1) DVI to HDTV Digital Audio/Video Adapter
(1) Y/Pb/Pr 3-Wire Cable (red, blue, green) (6 ft)

(1) S-Video Cable (8 ft)
(1) RCA 3-Wire Cable (red, white, yellow) (8 ft)
(1) RJ-11 Telephone Cable (25 ft)
(1) 15 db Attenuator
(8) 1.5V AAA Battery 
Note that in both the cables and adapter they HDTV actually means hdmi. So they ship a HDMI to DVI cabele and a dvi back to hdmi adapter if you acually have a HDMI tv.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> Appropriate HD cable for install
> (1) HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft)
> (1) DVI to HDTV Digital Audio/Video Adapter
> (1) Y/Pb/Pr 3-Wire Cable (red, blue, green) (6 ft)


They must have changed things. I got none of those cables.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Your list is not what they ship. The 622 ship box does not contain any HDMI, DVI or component cables.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Your list is not what they ship. The 622 ship box does not contain any HDMI, DVI or component cables.


Some have mentioned getting the cables. The list is from dish's site. Perhaps they are getting cheap with the "professional installs" and letting the installer pick the cables.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

No HDMI to DVI or component video cable with my 622, None offered by my installer. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Marriner said:


> No HDMI to DVI or component video cable with my 622, None offered by my installer. I was not a happy camper.


The installer is required to provide the necessary cable if it was not shipped to you. So be vocal about it to Dish.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I was VOCAL!!!!!!! the supervisor type at CSR was indignant and rude. I said it is like buying a new car to find out that the tires are not included. He said it is like buying a new car and expecting a free premuim sound system. What an A**


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Never got the cable but I already had one anyway..



tnsprin said:


> Unless they changed things they ship a hdmi to DVI cable with the 622.
> Cables and Accessories
> Standalone List
> (1) 5.3 IR Remote
> ...


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep, no HDMI or component cables are in the box for myself or anyone else based on other threads. It also appears Dish will only pay for the minimal (read, composite video). Included are S-video, composite video, and some phone cable...


----------



## rmrm (Feb 7, 2006)

Boomer27 said:


> Never got the cable but I already had one anyway..


I also did not get the HDMI/DVI cable or converter. I called Dish and they said they do not supply these but they do supply Component cable. Since it was not in the box, CSR said they will ship separately. I got a package today( wife tells ) I have to go home and check, I am pretty sure its component cables. I have install tomorrow so its in time.!!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

A pile of cables came with my 622. I don't even plan to open those packages. Installation will consist of setting the 622 beside my 6000, unplugging cables from the 6000 and plugging them into the 622. TV can't use HDMI so I'll stick with component. Opitical digit audio to the A/V receiver. S-Video to route SD programming through the TV's excellent line doubler. And coax for TV2 to the built-in modulator instead of the external modulator I now use. I estimate it will take about 5 minutes. Of course, that doesn't include the time to change the channel on TV2 from 3 to 23.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Marriner said:


> I was VOCAL!!!!!!! the supervisor type at CSR was indignant and rude. I said it is like buying a new car to find out that the tires are not included. He said it is like buying a new car and expecting a free premuim sound system. What an A**


I'm NOT excusing a rude CSR...

but your example is a little off.

More accurate would be it is like buying a car with standard tires, then paying extra for premium long-life smooth-ride tires.

You can drive the car as it comes, but your experience is better with better tires... The receiver is similarly usable as it comes, but it best experienced with the better output cables in use.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I'm NOT excusing a rude CSR...
> 
> but your example is a little off.
> 
> ...


Ok...

A new Corvette Z06 with S rated tires is what i got. It will still run Up to the rating of the cheap tires but not to the capabilities of its 500 plus horspower engine and 140 mph plus capability.

How's that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Marriner said:


> Ok...
> 
> A new Corvette Z06 with S rated tires is what i got. It will still run Up to the rating of the cheap tires but not to the capabilities of its 500 plus horspower engine and 140 mph plus capability.
> 
> How's that?


Great!

Oh, and for the record... I understand why they might not include an HDMI cable, but I don't know why they wouldn't include at least a set of the HD Component cables. I bought a $90 receiver that came with component!


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

liferules said:


> Yep, no HDMI or component cables are in the box for myself or anyone else based on other threads. It also appears Dish will only pay for the minimal (read, composite video). Included are S-video, composite video, and some phone cable...


Just confirming what others have seen. Have my 622 at home waiting for install. Absolutely no cable capable of an HD signal. No HDMI, HDMI/DVI or component.


----------



## Boomer27 (Feb 1, 2006)

As a follow up; I installed the 622 again, the tech showed up took a look at the set up and said he was glad I hooked it up for him. He called Dish and I was live. BTW since I live in a canyon and surrounded on three sides by canyon walls I couldn’t get 61.5, I had him check to see if I could get 129 and unfortunately I can’t get that either. I’m happy with what I have (he was surprised that I got 110 and 119.

First impressions, menus are improved (look and feel) additional features. Recorded something, I’m not sure I like the menu to get to what I’ve recorded but can live with it and haven’t had to reboot the box yet which was becoming a weekly occurrence with my 921. Took a look at the movies on demand (yawn). Reviews ongoing..


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks guys for reporting the lack of the HDMI/DVI cable. That would have ticked me off come install time. At least now I can order the $12 adapter ahead of time instead of going 3-4 days without HD after getting my 622 installed.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

In all fairness, with the variety of installs, ie: distance of receiver to monitor and types of inputs at the monitor. It would be a costly venture for dish to provide a cable for every need. In all of the HD installs Ive done over the past couple of years I was able to use the included cables only 30 to 40% of the time if that. Just a thought


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

indeed. the 622 comes packed with composite and s-vid cables only. 
No component. No DVI. No HDMI


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

VDP07 said:


> indeed. the 622 comes packed with composite and s-vid cables only.
> No component. No DVI. No HDMI


Not true of all the 622's. Apparently true for those where the "professional install" is included. See the list for what is suppost to come with at the tech portal. If you need any one of the cables or adapters and have the professional install, don't take no for an answer. The necessary cable(from the list) is suppose to provided.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Not true of all the 622's. Apparently true for those where the "professional install" is included. See the list for what is suppost to come with at the tech portal. If you need any one of the cables or adapters and have the professional install, don't take no for an answer. The necessary cable(from the list) is suppose to provided.


I did not have a professional install. I picked up my receiver from my local retailer. No HD cables were included, only S-Video and composite.


----------

